
Can we use the brands of our customers on our SaaS website without asking? - NameNickHN
A couple of big companies are using our SaaS and it would be nice to list their logos on our website. Unfortunately, the biggest one we asked said no. In order to leave the door open if we decide to publish the names without consent, we didn&#x27;t ask anyone else. What do you think? Do you have any tips or tricks that might help us to convince them?
======
nibs
Include a line about using their likelness for marketing purposes in the terms
of service and contract and agree to waive it for anyone not comfortable with
the concept.

~~~
NameNickHN
I think that's a good idea. Thanks.

